# Vidéos personnelles sur Apple TV 4 : tri par date de publication ?



## pietou (11 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'ai beaucoup de vidéos personnelles (montages vidéo personnel) qui sont dans mon iTunes, dans la catégorie "vidéos personnelles" (pas dans les Films). Celles-ci sont classées par date de publication.

Malheureusement lorsque je consulte ces vidéos personnelles sur mon ATV 4 (tvOS 11.2.1) avec l'app 'Ordinateurs', celles-ci n'apparaissent jamais dans l'ordre souhaité (par date), sauf lorsque je crée des playlistes. 

Serait-il possible de connaître la logique de tri, à savoir pourquoi les vidéos personnelles apparaissent classées par ordre alphabétique et non pas dans par date de publication ?

Grand merci pour votre aide !


----------

